# How Was Your Opener ND Residents?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Was surprised that no one had posted today or tonight about their succes(es) on waterfowl today. I hear the winds were pretty bad and my friend Capt. Hook in Granville had some success on geese.

So, lets hear some reports, the good, the bad and the ugly.

Thanks from someone who has to wait another month...................


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I went about 50 miles north of Bismarck and couldn't believe what I found! I would be willing to bet that over 1/2 of all the potholes I hunted last year are good and dry this year  The pot holes with water didn't seem to have much? I couldn't believe it because this area is an area that I frequent alot during the summer and I thought we had received alot of rain- but the water is gone now 

The winds were crazy and so I don't have much news to report-ended up with a few but nothing to brag about. Hint: If you see cattails out in the middle of a field- don't get your hopes up- you may walk a 1/4 mile to find nothing but dirt :evil:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it depend where you are at. I hunted close to home this weekend and some potholes were dry, but that is why there called seasonal wetlands. Where I was at, there was still a lot of water and shot my six on saturday, and 6 on sunday. I was at my parents house last week, and seen flooded fields. Some of the state is very dry, depends on where you go.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Did pretty good on the honkers but the ducks were not near as numerous as in past years.All of the jump shooting size potholes are dry and bigger wetlands have dropped a foot or more.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Was the wind as high out east as it was in the Central part of the state? By early afternoon, it was all you could do just to walk against it :lol: I guess I could have taken it a little more seriously :-? Had my 8 year old along and he went through about 500 bb's-so I spent too much time at camp letting him go wild on the sparrows-He had a terrific hunt :wink:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We shot 16 ducks and 4 honkers on sat, and our 18 on sun with 1 honker. Saw a crap load of ducks and geese. This season should be great. It will be better when the drakes get some color.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think everyone that was hunting on the Nodakoutdoors member shoot ended up doing pretty well. Our group limited out on ducks both days shooting mostly mallards and limited out on geese as well on Saturday field hunting. Went to water sunday and besides ducks picked up 4 "bonus" honkers. My first duck of the year was a drake mallard, which I found out to be banded when I picked it up! My first duck band! What a thrill.

This was the greatest opener I've had, and I'm not just talking about actual hunting but the overall experience. Getting a chance to meet Chris and some guys from the site was really cool and I had an unbelievable time hanging out around the hotel (and bar  ) after the shooting was over. It's not often that you have as much fun out of the field as well as in it! A huge thanks to Chris for setting this up, it truly was an unforgettable opener. You can bet I'll be there next year.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I hate to be a [email protected]?!, (HEY FETCH) :sniper: Where is Westerner when you need him-here is a group of RESIDENTS who apparently patroned some local establishments;hotel & bar and maybe even bought some gas?? He is sold on the idea only Non-residents spend money in small towns??


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I had a good opener like many else here. I hunted in Sheridan County in the Denhoff area. We shot quite a few mallards and blue-wing teal. There weren't as many ducks as I saw a few weeks ago when I was scouting, but enough to make it worthwhile.

I saw some interesting signs in that area that I should tell people about. Many landowners in the area had signs stating "Closed to Resident Hunters" or "Non-Resident Hunters Only". In my opinion, many landowners are fed up with so-called sportsmen telling them what they can or can't do with their land.

On a positive note, I met a landowner face-to-face that I visited with over the phone a month or so on a scouting trip. The result of the meeting was permission to hunt any and all land that he owns or leases in the area. This was a great tradeoff for the half-dozen denials I received up to that point. This just goes to show that "No Hunting" doesn't necessarily mean "Don't Ask", and the days of showing up on opening morning to gain permission are over. Most landowners denying access weren't looking for cash and they didn't dislike hunters, they had simply given permission to others earlier. Some landowners in the McClusky area gave permission to out-of-state hunters that went out of their way to scout and ask permission way back in April. If we want quality places to hunt, I think we need to be knocking on doors, meeting folks earlier than in the past, and treasuring the relationships we do build with landowners. Hunting private land is a privilege, not a right.

BigDaddy


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Big Daddy,

I couldn't agree more with you! I don't think most landowners have it in for us-however there are a few out there, (same ones that thought Gordan Kaul was a hero). Most of them realize "pay to hunt" isn't going to resolve all the problems either. I do have to commend the G&F for their PLOTS Program as it seems there is more and more land in that program each year. I just hope all sportsman will respect this land and report any people who violate it. Alot of the land in the PLOTS Program south of Mercer have "posted" signs which are turned around behind the plots sign? Not sure if it is a hint- but I took it to mean-appreciate this land that is in this program or I may turn around my sign again, which they have that right.

There are some interesting signs in this part of the country as well. Out by Menoken there is a landowner that has signs that state:

All lands closed until land access issues resolved to landowners satisfaction uke:

In the past I have usually given something-like a bottle of liquor and some freshly caught-canned smoked salmon- but this year I am taking the names & addresses of those who give me permission and hope to send a little something around the holidays and express my appreciation. I don't know if this is the answer-but if we all took the extra time to show these folks we really appreciate them letting us hunt- it might do more to resolve land access issues than we can imagine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Opener was great! A lot of birds, a lot of good people. I can't really sum up the weekend in words, it was full of memories.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

This weekend was great!!! A lot of birds and no pressure. It reminded me a lot of the older days when you didn't have to worry about beating people to a field at 3 a.m. It was a nice relaxing weekend. I heard this from a lot of people. I was a little skeptical about the early start, but what a great way to start the season. This is in no way intended to offend anyone as I am just stating it was nice to not have all the crowding that has come about the last few years.


----------

